# Can't boot w/dual-core CPU, but BIOS 1-core mode works 100%

## pratyeka

I've just installed on my new workstation, with a 2.8Ghz dual-core Intel processor.

The problem is, I can't boot at all with the second CPU core enabled.

I have to go to BIOS and use the  'SW Single Processor' option.

If the option is not turned on, boot fails (right after the md lines) with a bunch of low-level SATA errors, after multiple soft resets / hard resets.

The same SATA drive / controller / driver functions fine under single processor mode.

The controller is built in to the motherboard.

I'm using 2.6.23 gentoo sources but also tried 2.6.24.3 vanilla and there was no difference.

Anyone who has any ideas at all, please lend a hand -  I need virtualisation for my work and was looking forward to using the dual-core feature to speed this up. :cry

Here's some possibly useful debugging info...

lspci output

```

00:11.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 437A Serial ATA Controller (rev 80) 

(prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device d601

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 3068 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 3084 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 3060 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 3080 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 3030 [size=16]

        Memory at a0207600 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at a0280000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 

Enable-

        Kernel driver in use: sata_sil

```

dmesg output

```

Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 (root@canvas) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #5 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 8 10:54:55 Local time zone must be set--s

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000076f9e000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000076f9e000 - 0000000076fe5000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000076fe5000 - 0000000077d14000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077d14000 - 0000000077d1c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077d1c000 - 0000000077da9000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077da9000 - 0000000077dad000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077dad000 - 0000000077e47000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077e47000 - 0000000077eef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077eef000 - 0000000077ef7000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077ef7000 - 0000000077eff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077eff000 - 0000000077f00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1023MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fe860

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 491264) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   491264

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   491264

On node 0 totalpages: 491264

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2046 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 259842 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.4 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000FE020, 0014 (r0 INTEL )

ACPI: RSDT 77EFE038, 0030 (r1 INTEL  D11020M       43F MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: FACP 77EFD000, 0074 (r1 INTEL  D11020M       43F MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: DSDT 77EF9000, 386A (r1 INTEL  D11020M       43F MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: FACS 77E47000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 77EF8000, 0084 (r1 INTEL  D11020M       43F MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: MCFG 77EF7000, 003C (r1 INTEL  D11020M       43F MSFT  1000013)

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 77f00000:88080000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order.  Total pages: 487426

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 no-hlt

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2800.433 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1938984k/1965056k available (4207k kernel code, 23916k reserved, 2501k data, 268k init, 1046516k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe14000 - 0xfffff000   (1964 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0796000 - 0xc07d9000   ( 268 kB)

      .data : 0xc051bc7a - 0xc078d3b4   (2501 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc051bc7a   (4207 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=22, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5604.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=2802254)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000641d 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 0000b180 0000641d 00000000 00000001 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... disabled

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 22k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 506 Objects with 46 Devices 129 Methods 16 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz stepping 07

Total of 1 processors activated (5604.50 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

Brought up 1 CPUs

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  4448.000 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (4448.000 MB/sec)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x15

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 5 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...........................................................

Initialized 13/16 Regions 0/0 Fields 21/21 Buffers 25/35 Packages (515 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 52 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Sangoma WANPIPE Router v1.1 (c) 1995-2000 Sangoma Technologies Inc.

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:05: ioport range 0x400-0x4cf has been reserved

pnp: 00:05: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:06: iomem range 0xec000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:06: iomem range 0x100000-0x77ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:06: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: a0100000-a01fffff

  PREFETCH window: 80000000-9fffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: a0000000-a00fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

DLM (built Mar  8 2008 10:43:27) installed

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

async_tx: api initialized (sync-only)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: MSI quirk detected. MSI deactivated.

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0821): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0821): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0821): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

HDLC support module revision 1.21

Cronyx Ltd, Synchronous PPP and CISCO HDLC (c) 1994

Linux port (c) 1998 Building Number Three Ltd & Jan "Yenya" Kasprzak.

DLCI driver v0.35, 4 Jan 1997, mike.mclagan@linux.org.

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbvision

USBVision USB Video Device Driver for Linux : 0.9.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver pvrusb2

drivers/media/video/pvrusb2/pvrusb2-main.c: Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-USB2 MPEG2 Encoder/Tuner : V4L in-tree version

drivers/media/video/pvrusb2/pvrusb2-main.c: Debug mask is 15 (0xf)

usbcore: registered new interface driver zr364xx

drivers/media/video/zr364xx.c: Zoran 364xx module loaded

sn9c102: V4L2 driver for SN9C1xx PC Camera Controllers v1:1.47

usbcore: registered new interface driver sn9c102

et61x251: V4L2 driver for ET61X[12]51 PC Camera Controllers v1:1.09

usbcore: registered new interface driver et61x251

zc0301: V4L2 driver for ZC0301[P] Image Processor and Control Chip v1:1.10

usbcore: registered new interface driver zc0301

videodev: "vivi" has no release callback. Please fix your driver for proper sysfs support, see http://lwn.net/Articles/36850/

Video Technology Magazine Virtual Video Capture Board (Load status: 0)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ATIIXP: chipset revision 128

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x3000-0x3007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x3008-0x300f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ATAPI DVD A DH20A3P, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: selected mode 0x44

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS60.0, ATA DISK drive

hdd: selected mode 0x45

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdd: max request size: 128KiB

hdd: 117266688 sectors (60040 MB) w/1902KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: cache flushes not supported

 hdd: hdd1

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-724.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

sata_sil 0000:00:11.0: version 2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

scsi0 : sata_sil

scsi1 : sata_sil

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xf881a680 ctl 0xf881a68a bmdma 0xf881a600 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xf881a6c0 ctl 0xf881a6ca bmdma 0xf881a608 irq 17

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

scsi2 : sata_sil

scsi3 : sata_sil

ata3: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xf881c480 ctl 0xf881c48a bmdma 0xf881c400 irq 18

ata4: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xf881c4c0 ctl 0xf881c4ca bmdma 0xf881c408 irq 18

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata3.00: ATA-6: ST380817AS, 3.42, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380817AS       3.42 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:13.2 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xa0206000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:13.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, io mem 0xa0204000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:13.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, io mem 0xa0205000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

I2O Bus Adapter OSM v1.317

I2O Block Device OSM v1.325

I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v1.316

I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

i2c /dev entries driver

piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Found 0000:00:14.0 device

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid6: int32x1    746 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    765 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    671 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    515 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1660 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     1789 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1023 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    1117 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2046 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    1863 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x1 (2046 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.8

usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb

input: MLK RAPOO 8100 as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [MLK RAPOO 8100] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1

input: MLK RAPOO 8100 as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [MLK RAPOO 8100] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Fri Jul 20 09:12:58 2007 UTC).

no UART detected at 0x1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA ATI SB at 0xa0200000 irq 16

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

tunl0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

sit0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.5

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

SCTP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 43690)

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 268k freed

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1772 MBytes.

[fglrx] USWC is disabled in module parameters

[fglrx] PAT is disabled!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.40.4 [Jul 31 2007] on minor 0

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x1000, 00:16:76:ba:4d:08, IRQ 21

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

Adding 891596k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:891596k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 134217728

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 128970752

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 128970752

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6235 (vmware-vmx)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

[6241]: host clock rate change request 0 -> 19

[6241]: host clock rate change request 19 -> 83

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6241 (vmware-vmx)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.

```

----------

## pratyeka

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 15

model      : 4

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz

stepping   : 7

cpu MHz      : 2800.000

cache size   : 1024 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : yes

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc up pebs bts sync_rdtsc pni monitor ds_cpl cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 5604.50

clflush size   : 64

```

----------

## gm7uac

Try a liveCD with a SMP kernel to prove its not a BIOS hardware problem.

Eddie.

----------

